# Decisions decisions



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking for some assistance with a new bike build out. I'm currently riding a 10 year old Gunnar Crosshairs. Love the bike and it's still doing yeomans duty commuting and "weekend" rides. 
However I'm looking at updating to disc brakes, and possibly a pinion 1:18 drivetrain. So I'm down to another Gunnar, a HyperX, or a Co-Motion Klatch. As I'm about to retire the new bike will see more touring/exploring type duty. What I think it really comes down to is if I decide I want the pinion it'll be the Co-Motion. If I go with a traditional derailleur drivetrain it'll be the Gunnar with a Shimano 105 group set. Before someone brings it up I've decided against DI2 or eTap.
So I'd like to get some input in this matter, especially if any of you have the pinion. 
Thanks in advance.


----------

